# Conseils d'achats : les accessoires indispensable ?



## Liyad (26 Mai 2008)

J'ai un peu cherché mais pas trouvé, alors je créer un topic exprès.

Quel est, selon vous, le ou les accessoires indispensable pour un mac ?


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Mai 2008)

Pour commencer, je dirais des enceintes. 

Les hauts-parleurs intégrés aux iMac ne sont vraiment pas ce qu'il y a de mieux. Il est donc judicieux d'ajouter un système d'enceintes, 2.1 par exemple. Pour une centaine d'euros, on touche des modèles de très bonne qualité, avec un son suffisant.

J'ai pour ma part les JBL Creature II et les JBL Spot, tout deux système 2.1, et j'en suis très content.


----------



## Alycastre (26 Mai 2008)

Un DD Firewire externe pour TimeMachine ...


----------



## Azaly (26 Mai 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pour commencer, je dirais des enceintes.
> 
> Les hauts-parleurs intégrés aux iMac ne sont vraiment pas ce qu'il y a de mieux. Il est donc judicieux d'ajouter un système d'enceintes, 2.1 par exemple. Pour une centaine d'euros, on touche des modèles de très bonne qualité, avec un son suffisant.
> 
> J'ai pour ma part les JBL Creature II et les JBL Spot, tout deux système 2.1, et j'en suis très content.



Moi au contraire je les trouve pas mal! J'envisageais des enceintes, mais en fait non (un casque bluetooth pour mon année à l'étranger peut-être, vu que je regarde bcp de films la nuit)
Bon ok je suis pas mélomane mais j'ai un Home Cinema et là l'iMac me convient


----------



## figaro (26 Mai 2008)

+1 pour le disque dur FW . Ma préférence va au AluIce de Macway (version tout en un : FW 400, FW 800, et même eSATA pour préparer l'avenir).

Je ne sais pas si tu parles d'un portable, si oui je préconise un HUB USB (j'ai pris le Bluestork Silver de chez Macway avec 7 ports).

Enfin, toujours chez MacWay, si tu as un portable, j'adore le Cool Feet (de blueLounge) car ces petits pieds permette d'avoir une meilleure position des doigts sur le clavier et de moins faire chauffer la bête.

Ensuite dans le "superflux" j'aime bien ma clé Tuner/Enregistreur TV et TNT Elgato EyeTV Diversity.

Vala


----------



## Liyad (26 Mai 2008)

Dans mon cas, un iMac 24" 

J'ai un DD externe LaCie Porche mais seulement 250Go... donc changement prévus.
Et la clef TV me donne bien envie aussi 

J'ai déjà les Créatures II noir, à l'époque où j'avais un iMac Blanc, sa me dérangeais mais finalement, se sera assortis


----------



## Amalcrex (27 Mai 2008)

Voici un fil qui fait référence aux accessoires pour MB et MBP, si ça peut t'aider


----------



## Sly54 (27 Mai 2008)

D'accord pour un disque dur supplémentaire externe ou interne en fonction de la machine. C'est amha un indispensable totalement indispensable  
En numéro deux, je mettrais une souris. J'aime pô la MM.
Le reste dépend de la machine (portable - iMac - MacPro)

Sly54


----------



## iYogi (27 Mai 2008)

Une imprimante multifonction...


----------



## Azaly (27 Mai 2008)

Sly54 a dit:


> D'accord pour un disque dur supplémentaire externe ou interne en fonction de la machine. C'est amha un indispensable totalement indispensable
> En numéro deux, je mettrais une souris. J'aime pô la MM.
> Le reste dépend de la machine (portable - iMac - MacPro)
> 
> Sly54



Oui c'est bien les DD externes, et les sauvegardes c'est indispensable, on ne le dira jamais assez

Sinon moi la MM je l'adore, c'est elle que je veux, pas une autre! :love:

Par contre pour un portable j'aime autant le touchpad (je sais, je suis étrange lol)


----------



## Natouuu (27 Mai 2008)

Mon MB blanc c'est : 

- son disque dur externe 500 go fujitsu siemens
- sa clé usb 4 go Neo
- et biensur l'ipod 8 go

prochainement l'iphone débarquera à la maison... 

bisoux


----------

